# Just curious if this would have you as angry as I am



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

I will try to keep this as short as I can. 

Was boarding at a place for the last year and a half. Did allot for the barn owner. Fed horses for her when she went out of town for 2 weeks, helped with her horses, cleaning, fixed waterers in the middle of the night, basic help when needed. I stood by her when most of the boarders left and helped her to find additional boarders. I did multiple repairs on all the corrals my horse was ever in. I bought three truckloads (10 tons) of DG at different times. You get the idea I am sure. 

I used to work nights so I was there during the day. I got switched to day shift and was no longer able to be there until the evening and once quick before work. I have always cleaned my own corral and fed my own horse. 

There is a property next to my horse's corral that they were doing tree trimming on and my horse was freaking out. I put her in an arena as the barn owner had her horses in the pasture. I asked the corral cleaner to make sure my horse was not in her corral with them tree trimming next door. I said she could go in round pen if need be. I was told repeatedly that he would "handle it". I had to get to work. I called a friend of mine that used to board there but left on good terms to check on my horse during the day to make sure she was okay. 

She checked on her and found her in her corral with them tree trimming right next door and without and food or water having been moved. She gave her food and water and stayed with her until the tree trimmers left. 

That evening I get back and the corral guy says to me that my horse was "just fine with the tree trimming and wasn't stressed at all" I snapped at him because she had cut her leg up and she wasn't fine. 

I get a frantic call from my friend while I am at work the next day and she tells me the barn owner had texted her asking if there was room for my horse at her barn. 

I have since moved to a further away but much better place for my horse with caring people who are professionals. 

I had paid my board 6 months in advance and cannot get the full refund. She kept $500 of it stating something about repairs to the barn. 

I am ****ed off because I need the money. I have paid through the end of the month even though my horse isn't there. I got her out in about 2 days. If I paid through the month shouldn't I at the very least be entitled to the food she would have ate? 

I really don't have any legal resource that wouldn't cost me more in court fees than the $500. Do I? I know I should let it go but I am very angry about all of it. 

Guess I just needed to write it down and see what other people thought. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

its pretty cheap to file in civil court, and each lawsuit can be up to 10k. even though its cheap, its up to you if its worth it. 

were there no other clashes? seems odd...


----------



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

small claims court! up to $5k in CA last time I checked.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Depends on what your contract says and how you paid. If the end of the 6 months you paid up is at the end of this month, you may actually owe her money depending on your boarding contract as you left without giving the standard 30 days notice. However if your notice does not say anything about notice when leaving you are still likely out of luck on this month but you may be able to get the rest back if you have other months paid.

Barns don't typically refund you unused days. If you pay the full month and leave two days in, you usually don't get that money back.

So...depends. Look at your boarding contract. If you don't have one then it's your word against hers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Small claims court seems like a good recourse. In my area if they find in your favor for a case you bring up, the defendant also has to pay the court fees in addition to whatever you were suing for. So, if after looking at your boarding contract you think you have a solid case, I'd look into going that route.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Small claims court is also my suggestion. I'm in Canada but I'm sure the two systems aren't that far apart. I actually had to take someone to court one time for non payment on a car he purchased from me (judge awarded in my favour and ordered him to pay up within 30 days which he did). Just make sure you have as much documentation as you can muster, you have all the events dated and itemized for your presentation and you have appropriate witnesses (if applicable) present. Don't harp on the past stuff unless it is relevant; rather focus on the outstanding credit that should be reimbursed to you. Good luck.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you have a standard boarding contract that states either party has to give 30 days notice prior to a move, then you're out of luck getting any money back for the remainder of the month you weren't there. 

You _could_ have stayed until the end of the month, but chose not to. That's the way the law will see it as well. No, you're not 'entitled' to the feed/hay your mare didn't eat.

Consider it an expensive lesson learned the hard way. We've all learned it at one time or another.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

DancingArabian said:


> Barns don't typically refund you unused days. If you pay the full month and leave two days in, you usually don't get that money back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We are in an entirely different country, but its the same thing here. If anything you would be expected to pay more because you didnt give 30 days notice. I would let it be, and leave before they try to cause you more grief. Im glad you were able to move elsewhere. I could not imagine ever boarding somewhere there are safety concerns for your horse.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well considering the barn owner kept $500 of money paid in advance but if I remember from other threads this barn did not cost $500 per month. So therefore it would lead me to conclude that she had more than 1 remaining month after her departure. 

Now if that text to your friend was the barn owners way of sending you on your way then your 30 days starts there. Since the 30 days goes either way typically. Did you move the next day? I would say whatever was prepaid you take out 1 months board that she is entitled to keep but anything past that should be refunded. I have never heard of someone keeping essentially a security deposit for board.


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi;

I had paid my board until Jan. My board was 275 a month. That included feed. I moved my horse within a couple of days of her texting my friend. So the 500 she kept is just her being whatever. I am bitter but not much I can do since I don't have receipts or documentation. Guess I learned allot. About 500 worth.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Never heard of anyone paying 6 months in advance. That is not standard and you should not pay that way.


----------

